# IP Change- Kabel BW



## ll_tim_ll (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe wie der Thread Name schon sagt ein Problem mit meiner IP. ICh möchte diese wechseln , aber habe keine Ahnung wie das bei Kabel BW funktioniert. Ich muss dazu sagen , dass ich keinen Zugang zum Modem oder Router habe . Gibt es vllt ein Programm oder eine Seite mit der man diese IP ändern kann?!

Vielen Dank, 
Tim


----------



## fuZed (20. Juni 2010)

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist das nicht möglich.

Höchstens dass es mal zufällig passiert...nach paar Jahren 

Kabel BW und Kabel Deutschland vegeben feste IPs die sich eigentlich NIE ändern - außer durch irgendwelche Arbeiten Providerseitig.

Kannst aber mal probieren das Modem für ne halbe Stunde oder länger abzustecken (Strom). Vll. haste Glück und es hat was gebracht. War bei mir ganz am Anfang (als ich meinen Anschluss bekommen habe) der Fall. Aber das war einmalig...

Oder einfach mal einen Rapidshare Account kaufe  (denke doch es geht darum)


----------



## ll_tim_ll (20. Juni 2010)

Ah danke,
ja wie gesagt habe kein Zutritt zum Modem.
Ne geht um Gprofit


----------



## -Phoenix- (20. Juni 2010)

moin
kanst es ja einfach mal mit nem proxy probieren dann hast du auch eine andere ip.

mfg. -Phoenix.


----------



## Otep (20. Juni 2010)

Hm, meines Wissens geht das nur wenn Du von Seitens deines Providers auf nen neuen Port gelegt wirst... deine IP an sich behältst Du solange dieses nicht geschieht...


----------



## BruteForce (26. Juni 2010)

Moin, ist doch ganz einfach, und zwar benutzt du das proggy Gentle - Mac, oder Smac, diese Programme ändern die Mac Adresse Deiner Netzwerkkarte Virtuell.

Kannst allerdings auch 2 Netzwerkkarten nutzen, wenn Du Dein Netzwerkkabel dann in die andere Karte steckst, hast automatisch ne andere IP, da die IP durch die mach adresse festgesetzt wird. (natürlich in der range deines anbieters).


----------



## ll_tim_ll (26. Juni 2010)

BruteForce schrieb:


> Moin, ist doch ganz einfach, und zwar benutzt du das proggy Gentle - Mac, oder Smac, diese Programme ändern die Mac Adresse Deiner Netzwerkkarte Virtuell.
> 
> Kannst allerdings auch 2 Netzwerkkarten nutzen, wenn Du Dein Netzwerkkabel dann in die andere Karte steckst, hast automatisch ne andere IP, da die IP durch die mach adresse festgesetzt wird. (natürlich in der range deines anbieters).



Irgendwie funktioniert die Sache nicht. Also ich muss doch auf " Change Settings" drücken und dannach auf generate und ok. Da kommt zwar dass die Mac-Adresse verändert wurde , aber sie ist eigentlich nicht verändert worden, hängt dass vielleicht damit zusammen dass ich kein Zugriff auf den Router habe?


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. Juni 2010)

Die IP deines Rechners sieht man im Internet gar nicht.
Die IP sieht nur der Router, und der leitet dann die Abfragen an die Server im Internet weiter, aber mit seiner IP. Der Server schickt dann die Daten an die IP des Routers und der dann weiter an den Rechner. Das ganze nennt man NAT.
Wenn du die IP von deinem Rechner änderst, bekommt der Server im Internet davon nix mit, weil sich am Router nix ändert.

Am besten du benutzt einen Proxy. 
T-Online z.B. hat einen eigenen Proxy für seine Kunden.


----------



## BruteForce (27. Juni 2010)

Oh, war mein Fehler, hab überlesen, dass Du ein Router noch dazwischen hast.

Am Zugriff liegt es nicht.

Habe Heute auch nochmal mit Router und Gentle Mac getestet.
Teilweise hat es funktioniert, nachdem ich nach dem Generieren Router und Modem aus/eingeschaltet habe.

Geht aber nicht immer auf die gleiche Art und Weise, mal erst den Router auschalten, Generieren, Router an, dann hatte es bei mir geklappt.
Das war mir dann aber zu mühselig, wie gesagt geht nicht immer auf die Art.
Habe selber von Kabel Deutschland ein Thomson THG540.
Mit nur dem Modem geht es besser.

Habe mit Gentle generieren lassen, war längere zeit am verbinden, dann hab ich ca. 5 sekunden das Modem ausgeschaltet, nach einiger zeit hat er die Verbindung mit neuer Mac und IP aufgebaut.

Selber mach ich es mit Smac, beim Generieren der mac deaktiviere ich manuell meine Netzwerkverbindung, wenn bei Smac dann steht enabling, aktiviere ich meine Verbindung wieder, und danach ist gut.

Aber wie Autokiller schon sagt, ist Dir wohl besser mit nem Proxy geholfen.  


Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg


----------



## ll_tim_ll (15. Juli 2010)

Ja das mit der Proxy ist mir auch eingefallen. Aber es ist so, dass wenn ich auf eine Seite gehe und unten ein Button ist wie z.b "Weiter" oder so und ich diesen tätige, nichts geschieht. Das hindert mich weiter surfen zu können und deshalb sind die Proxys nutzlos. Könnte mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache , bzw. welche Proxy diesen Fehler nicht begeht?


----------



## ll_tim_ll (29. Juli 2010)

So also, hab mein Problem selbst gelöst. mit " Cyber Ghost VPN" geht das einwandfrei, IP wird gewechselt , ist aber ne deutsche IP und die Aktionen lassen sich auch ausfüllen.

Trotzdem vielen Dank an euch!


----------

